# [Hylafax] Gesendete Faxe als PDFs an (externe) Emailadresse versenden?



## Rewilon (24. März 2005)

Gemeint ist, dass ein Duplikat des versandten Faxes per Email(-anhang) an eine externe Emailadresse verschickt wird.

Wie lässt sich das am leichtesten  bewerkstelligen, wenn man nicht schon seit Jahren programmiert und sich nicht schon seit Jahren mit Linux auskennt?
(ergo...bin Neuling) 

Achso...ich benutze Suse 9.2 und Hylafax 4.2.0-5.1.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------

